# 08 Assignment-YELLOW- Due October 15 or whenever



## Big Bully

Well we have done the other colors, Red, Green and Blue seems to be the popular color right now. So how about the color Yellow. Anything you want to photograph that is yellow works for this assignment. Remember to use your own shots, and to post new works in here for this assignment. The due date is only up there for a guideline as to when I am going to start the next project. That is not the cutoff date so if you want to post photos in here after Oct 15, by all means go ahead!

Have fun, happy shooting, and good luck!


----------



## Lord_Nikon

Wee...I like yellow, my car is that color


----------



## UtahsRebel




----------



## glow

Not only 1st picture posted but 1st challenge as well.


----------



## Patm1313

I have you all beat.


----------



## Sim

Playing around with freezing motion.  Unfortunately it's dark out already and I had to jack up the ISO.  Oh well.


----------



## Big Bully

glow said:


> Not only 1st picture posted but 1st challenge as well.


 

Welcome to the forum Glow! And welcome to the challenges/assignments. Your pic didn't show up.


----------



## Patm1313

Big Bully said:


> Welcome to the forum Glow! And welcome to the challenges/assignments. Your pic didn't show up.



I don't know why that's so damn funny, but it is.


----------



## Big Bully

?? I didn't mean it to be.


----------



## Crazydad

Not the greatest picture, but you have to love a slip-n-slide!


----------



## *Knowledge*




----------



## Paul M

​


----------



## Patm1313

Big Bully said:


> ?? I didn't mean it to be.



I know, but it's still funny for some reason.


----------



## Double H




----------



## Big Bully

Patm1313 said:


> I know, but it's still funny for some reason.


 
What were you smoking. Are you listening to Yellow Submarine??? 

Double H, Where did you find such a pretty butterfly!?


----------



## Double H

Big Bully said:


> What were you smoking. Are you listening to Yellow Submarine???
> 
> Double H, Where did you find such a pretty butterfly!?




I spotted that on the beach of Mt. Gretna Lake, Mt. Gretna, PA. It was fluttering about in the midst of summer swimmers.


----------



## Big Bully

Double H said:


> I spotted that on the beach of Mt. Gretna Lake, Mt. Gretna, PA. It was fluttering about in the midst of summer swimmers.


 
Great find! It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## glow

Patm 1313, that looks orange to me, but its still a nice picture.


----------



## Double H

glow said:


> Not only 1st picture posted but 1st challenge as well.



Real sweet shot. Keep &#8217;em comin'


----------



## UtahsRebel

Glow, THAT is a wonderful shot! Those orchids look like costumed dancers.


----------



## wycopsycho

New here plus color blind so i hope this is yellow and not orange


----------



## wycopsycho

one more pretty sure this one is yeller


----------



## Big Bully

Wyco, Great shots. The web/string coming out of your spider is yellow.. Wow, that is cool and on top of the fact that you are color blind. Great job! I am amazed!


----------



## Patm1313

glow said:


> Patm 1313, that looks orange to me, but its still a nice picture.



As it turns out, I'm slightly colorblind.

... Har Har, a colorblind photographer, get it out of you...

But anyhoo, that looks pretty yellow to me. But what am I saying? I'm colorblind!



Big Bully said:


> What were you smoking. Are you listening to Yellow Submarine???
> 
> Double H, Where did you find such a pretty butterfly!?



<_<
>_>

Who said I smoke anything?


----------



## Patm1313

wycopsycho said:


> New here plus color blind so i hope this is yellow and not orange



Welcome to the colorblind photographers club, would you like your nametag in purple or blue?

Oh wait...


----------



## Big Bully

Wyco, I forgot to welcome you to the forum and assignments area.. Welcome! We are happy to have you.

Pat I was screwing around. hahaha


----------



## Patm1313

Big Bully said:


> Wyco, I forgot to welcome you to the forum and assignments area.. Welcome! We are happy to have you.
> 
> Pat I was screwing around. hahaha



Well then I guess I don't smoke anything...  eacemrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Patm1313 said:


> Well then I guess I don't smoke anything... eacemrgreen:


 

Oh so you do smoke something, and you aren't sharing... I think I might pout...


----------



## Patm1313

Big Bully said:


> Oh so you do smoke something, and you aren't sharing... I think I might pout...



Nah, I don't smoke anything. I'm too poor to, as I've spent all my money on photography. :meh:


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha yes photography is an addiction in and of itself.


----------



## Jon0807

There's yellow in there somewhere :sillysmi:


----------



## UtahsRebel

WOW!! And fantastic yellow, it is!


----------



## ScottW

Hi, Here's my first post, a nice yellow sunflower from my garden






Scott


----------



## Big Bully

Great shot, and beautiful flower Scott..
Welcome to the forum and to the assignments area!


----------



## MRivera

This photo is from couple of months ago.. just one of those night playing around with the camera... Just wanted some m&m's....


----------



## youmightcallmejamie

A yellow flower.


----------



## Big Bully

MRivera said:


> This photo is from couple of months ago.. just one of those night playing around with the camera... Just wanted some m&m's....


 
This shot is quite comical! I love it. Great job!


----------



## STACKflyer

hey!  Im new on here and want to jump in.  Here is my Yellow!





By stackflyer at 2008-10-04


----------



## lauraliz

My first post! This was taken outside my apartment yesterday.  Makes me a little sad to know winter is almost here.


----------



## moovinfast




----------



## STICKMAN

Love the duck shot, very interesting....


----------



## dormfab

Seems that colors like these only exist a few days out of the entire year.


----------



## bikefreax




----------



## genital_apparatus

I took a few, shot all of them in my mom's garden, couldn't decide which one I liked best, so I'll just post all of them:


----------



## matt-l

And white!


----------



## rom4n301




----------



## JoeDif

Goofing around over the weekend.  Pointed my camera up into the fall colors of a tree, set my shutter to 1 second and zoomed from 14 - 42mm


----------



## Big Bully

lauraliz said:


> My first post! This was taken outside my apartment yesterday. Makes me a little sad to know winter is almost here.


 
Great photo, I know what you mean, I am really sad that winter IS here. We got 15-18inches of snow on saturday 
Welcome to the forum. And to the assignment threads!



STACKflyer said:


> hey! Im new on here and want to jump in. Here is my Yellow!
> 
> 
> By stackflyer at 2008-10-04


That is a cool shot... What was it? I am 98% sure that I welcomed you to the forum and the assignments. But just in case... WELCOME!!



moovinfast said:


>


 
Way freakin cool man!! How did you get just one duck to have color? I am brain dead when it comes to photoshop.



JoeDif said:


> Goofing around over the weekend. Pointed my camera up into the fall colors of a tree, set my shutter to 1 second and zoomed from 14 - 42mm


 
Oh wow! Now that is just cool! How did you come up with this idea? Oh and I know I am late in welcoming you, but welcome to the forum.


----------



## JoeDif

Thanks for the welcome!!

I actually got the idea from Bryan Peterson's "Understanding Shutter Speed"


----------



## 63square

These are a few that I took this weekend, they have some yellow in them. One is a tamarack tree with yellow needles and the other is some yellow leaves in the forground of a waterfall.


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell

Here's an older one ...


----------



## icassell

Here's another


----------



## m33kr0b

It is still whenever


----------



## bikefreax

I already posted this but I love this shot.


----------



## Artograph

Yellow..... :O)

(Early morning....natural sunlight.)


----------



## brianne5499

bikefreax said:


> I already posted this but I love this shot.



Fantastic!


----------



## brianne5499

wycopsycho said:


> New here plus color blind so i hope this is yellow and not orange


That's amazing! I don't know if it's pollen or if it's naturally yellow, but it's beautiful!


----------



## bikefreax

brianne5499 said:


> Fantastic!


 

Thank you. Somebody told me I should crop the out of focus flower on the right out. I think that would make to square of a picture.


----------



## Artograph




----------



## javig999

YELLOW Bel Air at local car show:


----------



## tmyprod

On 99 East (probably Montana or Eastern Washington)

Cannon Powershot A540 (w/ hacks)


----------



## gregtake




----------



## Brutus

Man, great shots here. Here's one of mine:






Oh, and this is yellow, I guess, or at least white/orange/yellow:


----------



## MissPixer

Antique Street light found in an early 1900's cemetery







Camera Make: EASTMAN KODAK COMPANY
                                  Camera Model: KODAK Z712 IS ZOOM DIGITAL CAM...
                                  Date/Time: 2008:11:02 15:07:12
                                  Resolution: 600 x 800
                                  Flash Used: No (auto)
                                  Focal Length: 25.7mm  (35mm equivalent: 160m...
                                  Exposure Time: 0.020 s  (1/50)
                                  Aperture: f/3.6
                                  ISO Equiv.: 64
                                  Whitebalance: Auto
                                  Metering Mode: matrix


----------



## Dionysus

Soft focused on purpose.  lots of fog and moisture in the air this morning, and it was resulting in soft shots.


----------



## chris miss

Well, I'd like to give it a try with a photo of a snowy egret here in Florida. His feet and the yellow around his eyes stood out. It was a very dismal, windy day. The bird was just about blown off his resting place. My problem is getting the correct focus. Any good pointers learning how to focus on such a small point, or just practice, practice, practice? How could I have made the shot better? Thanks for your C&C.


----------



## kiwibird

Hi All. Meg, you asked about how to have the colour on one duck and not the rest ... the way I do it (I have PS 6) is by having colour for the background, then make a new layer with exactly the same picture ... make the new layer picture black & white. Then using the eraser tool (you might need to magnify the image a bit to do this) just run it over the one duck (which is now black & white) you are wanting to make colour and it should show the colour through from the background layer. I hope that makes sense. There are probably other ways of doing this but thats how I do it. Happy photoshopping,
Lynne


----------



## Big Bully

Thanks Kiwi!

I haven't seen you around before, so Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. It's great to have you!


----------



## kiwibird

Hi Meg & everyone else.  
Thanks for the welcome.  Yes, I am new.  Just trying to figure out posting etc on these forums (probably help if I read the 'how to' instructions!).
Not sure who posted the photo of the Golden gate bridge with yellow car in this challenge - but that was brilliant!  
Lynne
NZ


----------



## Big Bully

The best way I have found to post pictures on here, is from a photobucket account.


----------



## questor886

Just found this in time. I'm visiting family in south florida and found a yellow car. If I remember right it is a 1940's Willey. didn't notice the guy walking into my shot till after we had left.

1.


----------



## Sibo04

NYC is good for yellow


----------



## Silverado_13

Here's mine.


----------



## Big Bully

Great car shots guys!! Very nice!


----------



## Hobbes

WOW! Those are some very amazing photos! I hope my photos aren't too crappy compared to those pro-shots 

I know there aren't too much yellow in this one and it's quite colorful. Maybe I should have chosen a blond person while taking this picture. lol


----------



## Jay M

I tried to get a nice vivid picture of the moon.  This is what happened.  






~Jay


----------



## icassell

San Diego


----------



## icassell

Birch Aquarium at Scripps -- San Diego


----------



## Big Bully

Hobbes said:


> WOW! Those are some very amazing photos! I hope my photos aren't too crappy compared to those pro-shots
> 
> I know there aren't too much yellow in this one and it's quite colorful. Maybe I should have chosen a blond person while taking this picture. lol


 
This shot is by far my favorite. I really like the composition and the colors. Great job!



Jay M said:


> I tried to get a nice vivid picture of the moon. This is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Jay


 Wow talk about a happy accident. I really like the result you came up with. Way cool!!!


----------



## DanCanon




----------



## Achaicus

Or the high altitude daisies. Photo taken at just over eleven thousand feet elevation.




Forgive the point and shoot auto focus being slightly off.


----------



## johngpt

Not sure how I missed this thread, but here's one that has some yellow.


----------



## icassell




----------



## hollyaletha

first day on this forum...first post...first photo posted...first challenge...a day of firsts!

This was taken with a good ol' Nikon point and shoot...not my greatest camera, but i love it regardless. 

"And it was all yellow."


----------



## timethief

Hello Meg, 

I am new to the forum. Just came across this assignement. 
There are a few car shots bot no bikes. So here is one from me. Hope its good. 

I am really learning from this forum. Thanks everyone.


----------



## johngpt

timethief, nice work desat'ing the rest of the image.


----------



## timethief

johngpt said:


> timethief, nice work desat'ing the rest of the image.



thanks johngpt.it was a good yellow . couldnt miss it.


----------



## curly

EDIT: this is obviously not a recent picture and I just read the Assignment forum rules for posting.


----------



## SlimPaul

In the fog


----------



## Goldeeno

Just put this in the selective colour bit aswell.. fit here though


----------



## johngpt

curly said:


> EDIT: this is obviously not a recent picture and I just read the Assignment forum rules for posting.


Don't sweat it. Things here are pretty relaxed.


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## inTempus




----------



## johngpt

Finally got around to working on one shot this past November.


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## icassell

I posted this elsewhere, but think it might be better here ...


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> I posted this elsewhere, but think it might be better here ...


LOL, nice!


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> LOL, nice!



Thanks, John.  I think I'm going to be in Albuquerque the first week of August.

Ian


----------



## DScience




----------



## icassell




----------



## ShotGunNik

Bare with me, I'm a noob lol


----------



## Dcrymes84




----------



## Hobbes

Another yellow flower ^^


----------



## johngpt

If you imagine really hard, it could be yellow...

:mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt




----------



## choudhrysaab




----------



## johngpt

choudhrysaab, nice shot!


----------



## choudhrysaab

johngpt said:


> choudhrysaab, nice shot!


Thank you John. :mrgreen:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Well, since someone brough it back...


----------



## johngpt

Yes! Glad to see this continuing, especially with such great shots!


----------



## flash418

hello everyone, I'm new comer,and here's my photo.
D60,with F/8, ISO-100.


----------



## johngpt

flash418, &#29031;&#29255;&#27809;&#35265;&#36807;.

Might need to fix the hyperlink to the photo.


----------



## snaphappyscottie

I have not long since started using computers and i am not sure how to upload a picture onto the site, has anyone got an idiot's guide. 
Thanks


----------



## snaphappyscottie

Salaam Alaikum

Cool picture and i say that is the Sun.


----------



## PhotoXopher




----------



## hower610




----------



## johngpt

hower610, we definitely won't try to edit your photos!


----------



## johngpt

snaphappyscottie said:


> I have not long since started using computers and i am not sure how to upload a picture onto the site, has anyone got an idiot's guide.
> Thanks



First, you need to upload photos that you've shot and processed, to a hosting site. I use flickr, but there are quite a few hosting sites. Some are free, some charge.

I just googled "web photo hosting sites" and among the top responses were photobucket, flickr, imageshack, pbase.

Once you have photos at the hosting site, then you can copy and paste the appropriate web address that's assigned to your photo here. 

When we click on "postreply" the response box comes up. There is an icon in the toolbar at the top of the response box that when clicked, allows us to paste the web address of our photo. It's pretty simple.

I just found the Sticky that explains lots.


----------



## Dayna

big rubber ducky


----------



## hower610

johngpt said:


> hower610, we definitely won't try to edit your photos!



Two of my hobbies in one, guns and photography.


----------



## johngpt

hower610 said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> hower610, we definitely won't try to edit your photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my hobbies in one, guns and photography.
Click to expand...


Just add motorcycles and you've hit the trifecta!


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> hower610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> hower610, we definitely won't try to edit your photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my hobbies in one, guns and photography.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just add motorcycles and you've hit the trifecta!
Click to expand...

 
Ah... does that mean I win? I got all three!

And Seth, are you feeding Wolf steel casings through your XD/HS? Any issues?


----------



## hower610

Pugs said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hower610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my hobbies in one, guns and photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just add motorcycles and you've hit the trifecta!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah... does that mean I win? I got all three!
> 
> And Seth, are you feeding Wolf steel casings through your XD/HS? Any issues?
Click to expand...


I like motorcycles, but my social coordinator won't let me buy one. So does that count?

My HS is and has been on a healthy diet of Wolf 90% of the time since 2001 without any issues. Wolf is dirtier than most ammo and just requires a little more cleaning after an outing


----------



## johngpt

Yes Daniel, you win!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## joe123

brianne5499 said:


> wycopsycho said:
> 
> 
> 
> New here plus color blind so i hope this is yellow and not orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing! I don't know if it's pollen or if it's naturally yellow, but it's beautiful!
Click to expand...

 


I am new here but I ran into one of these yesterday(golden silk spider, banana spider). looks like the spider makes the web yellow. not a pro pic but it shows the yellow web. pretty amazing and scary spider. this one would not fit in my palm if I a was crazy enough to hold it!


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Now here's one of my more artistic endeavours, shot especially with this yellow theme in mind.


----------



## benlonghair

Hopefully there's enough yellow in this one:





EXIF


----------



## johngpt

benlonghair said:


> Hopefully there's enough yellow in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXIF


He's too cool! He looks so excited!


----------



## johngpt

Just noticed this yellow from the other afternoon's match.


----------



## WPhyer




----------



## vandy1821

Sorry not the best picture but still is cool.


----------



## johngpt

Great capture!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## JLB




----------



## Jantarek

ok few yellows from me


----------



## AtlPikMan




----------



## johngpt

Jantarek said:


> ok few yellows from me


So here he is shooting a photo of her in front of the yellow 'stang. He's wearing motorcycle jacket, and it looks like she's wearing riding pants.

There's got to be a story here somehow? How is it that these folks who look like they're dressed for riding are shooting to get the 'stang in the frame?


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Great shots Ian. That butterfly image is brilliant.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Jantarek

johngpt said:


> Jantarek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok few yellows from me
> 
> 
> 
> So here he is shooting a photo of her in front of the yellow 'stang. He's wearing motorcycle jacket, and it looks like she's wearing riding pants.
> 
> There's got to be a story here somehow? How is it that these folks who look like they're dressed for riding are shooting to get the 'stang in the frame?
Click to expand...



lol. we went for a few day ride int to Smokey Mountains and at the same time there was a classic car rally so chance for a great shots 
this is them in bike at deal gap

and one more for the yellow lol


----------



## johngpt

Jantarek said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jantarek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok few yellows from me
> 
> 
> 
> So here he is shooting a photo of her in front of the yellow 'stang. He's wearing motorcycle jacket, and it looks like she's wearing riding pants.
> 
> There's got to be a story here somehow? How is it that these folks who look like they're dressed for riding are shooting to get the 'stang in the frame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol. we went for a few day ride int to Smokey Mountains and at the same time there was a classic car rally so chance for a great shots
> this is them in bike at deal gap
> 
> and one more for the yellow lol
Click to expand...

Great shot here, and thanks for the explanation!

Are they on a Boulevard?


----------



## photo28

My car...


----------



## johngpt

This one's fairly standard, but what the heck.


----------



## chemqueen




----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Great shots Ian. That butterfly image is brilliant.



Thanks! Here's another bug.


----------



## Jantarek

johngpt said:


> Jantarek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here he is shooting a photo of her in front of the yellow 'stang. He's wearing motorcycle jacket, and it looks like she's wearing riding pants.
> 
> There's got to be a story here somehow? How is it that these folks who look like they're dressed for riding are shooting to get the 'stang in the frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. we went for a few day ride int to Smokey Mountains and at the same time there was a classic car rally so chance for a great shots
> this is them in bike at deal gap
> 
> and one more for the yellow lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great shot here, and thanks for the explanation!
> 
> Are they on a Boulevard?
Click to expand...

 
THANK YOU

and yes its Boulevard 109


----------



## mishele

Cool bike!!


----------



## johngpt

mishele said:


> Cool bike!!



I don't care who y'are, that's funny!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


>



John, I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, I absolutely LOVE it!
Click to expand...


:mrgreen:


----------



## mishele

johngpt said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, I absolutely LOVE it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 Too cute


----------



## mpasq66




----------



## kate21




----------



## icassell

kate21 said:


>



Excellent!


----------



## johngpt

mpasq66 said:


>





kate21 said:


>



Wow, both of these are stunning!


----------



## johngpt

Here's an older one I'd forgotten about. I don't think I've posted it here previously.


----------



## icassell




----------



## Dcrymes84




----------



## johngpt

Too funny Dan!

Here's one from this monday.


----------



## Dcrymes84

johngpt said:


> Too funny Dan!
> 
> Here's one from this monday.


 

Thanks John i like your capture . I like how the moon is in the background Awesome shot


----------



## johngpt

LOL, I think the mom with her kids in the park next to me thought I was fairly whacked out with my moving around the street and curb to get the right angle!


----------



## Silver Halide




----------



## loopy




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Ian, marvelous combination of crisp and blurred.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## mishele

johngpt said:


>



I really like this shot John!!


----------



## johngpt

Thank you ma'am.


----------



## Wykydtron




----------



## BrinkofDisaster5

Sorry it's so big...


----------



## phocus78

the flower's cool


----------



## xintax

Here's one... Hahahaha!!! I was using normal lenses so I had to really put the subject THAT close to my cam... and incidentally my face... All the while I was wondering what I would do in case it flies up to me... EEEP!

I swear, that thing was like this long:

|------------------------------------------------|

Is that normal?


----------



## Slcombs

I dont suppose ladybugs have allergies?


----------



## johngpt

Refreshing to have new faces posting!


----------



## kajiki




----------



## johngpt

> Remember, if you don't go to other people's funerals, they won't go to yours.



I'm still trying to get to those that had attended mine...


----------



## kobrien




----------



## johngpt

It's really cool to see such great images from all these noobs.


----------



## yogibear

johngpt said:


> It's really cool to see such great images from all these noobs.


 
haha ohh John 

I need to get out and find something yellow!  Im downtown with my camera!


----------



## joeysmom

This picture took me by surprise...it turned out much better than I expected.  No photoshopping...it's just as I shot it.


----------



## yogibear

Great color in that image!


----------



## yogibear

Found this on the way home.  I know I know... not very creative for a yellow idea but it stuck out when looking at stuff on the walk home.


----------



## johngpt

Most all our sunflowers have turned brown, petals falling off already.

But I found this on one of my strolls through the neighbourhood!


----------



## chinpokojed

Two Yellow IMSA Lites


----------



## joeysmom

yogibear said:


> Found this on the way home. I know I know... not very creative for a yellow idea but it stuck out when looking at stuff on the walk home.


 I really like this!


----------



## yogibear

Thanks.  Just noticed my lens has a dust spec on it though ><   In the frame on the right side. Time for a cleaning!


----------



## txphotog




----------



## Pugs

yogibear said:


> Thanks.  Just noticed my lens has a dust spec on it though ><   In the frame on the right side. Time for a cleaning!


Are you sure it's on the lens?  That looks more like dust on the sensor to me.


----------



## yogibear

Well I noticed some specs on it when I took it off the camera yesterday.  But I am due for a sensor cleaning so might as well check it too.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Where in Europe is this Ian?


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Where in Europe is this Ian?





I'm on vacation in Birch Bay, Washington, near Vancouver


----------



## johngpt

Hey, I guessed correctly again!!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## mobiad0

Cheers!
Valikie
Out of the many posts, this one attract my attention. I believe it is possible for anyone to participate.
Excellent ! I like it very much.


----------



## poof

Here's one from the garden.


----------



## brianne5499

hmmm.


----------



## johngpt

poof said:


> Here's one from the garden.


This is marvelous!


----------



## johngpt

And now an oddball one...


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> And now an oddball one...




This one is cool


----------



## pony

SELF-INFLATING nonetheless. Kids these days are so freaking spoiled!

Not a good photo, but I had to share and it IS yellow


----------



## icassell

Oh my, they still make those? And self inflating,  yet? :lmao:


----------



## pony

icassell said:


> Oh my, they still make those? And self inflating,  yet? :lmao:



My sister gave it to my 3 year old daughter today. It was funny about the first 200 times :gah:

Back in my day we had to manually inflate them EACH.AND.EVERY.TIME. we used them LOL


----------



## icassell

pony said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, they still make those? And self inflating,  yet? :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister gave it to my 3 year old daughter today. It was funny about the first 200 times :gah:
> 
> Back in my day we had to manually inflate them EACH.AND.EVERY.TIME. we used them LOL
Click to expand...


Yeah, I remember it well ... Now you just need some garlic gum, hypnosis wheels, black chewing gum, etc ...


----------



## johngpt

Dandelions, lemons, and whoopee cushions.

Priceless.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## johngpt

Hobbes, that's sharp! Er, prickly. Either way, it's cool.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Hobbes

johngpt said:


> Hobbes, that's sharp! Er, prickly. Either way, it's cool.



Thank you!
heh this is actually one of the first pictures I took with my new lens  really love the nice and smooth background blur produced by it :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

I hadn't intended this for the yellow theme. I thought the kid was endearing, shooting photos of her brother's match. But since her shirt matches the theme...


----------



## Geotex

Doing some work around the house, this picture was too much to resist.


----------



## icassell

I don't think I've posted this one


----------



## johngpt

Came across this and thought of this theme...


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Came across this and thought of this theme...


Right on the money!


----------



## Daki_One




----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came across this and thought of this theme...
> 
> 
> 
> Right on the money!
Click to expand...

It's where I launder the cash.


----------



## johngpt

Another specific for this thread.

I'd like you to meet my friend Ted.


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Nice Ian. Those leaves are interesting too.


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt




----------



## Pugs

I've been making an effort to go through all of my old photos and cull out the rejects and actually work on the keepers.  This is one from last year that I stumbled across and made me think of this thread.  I hope, "dirty" yellow counts.


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

So good, so good. I sure enjoy seeing all these.


----------



## KalaMarie




----------



## johngpt

KalaMarie said:


>



The background you've caught looks like brush strokes!   :thumbup:


----------



## KalaMarie

johngpt said:


> The background you've caught looks like brush strokes! :thumbup:


 
Thank you, this is a style I am working on with a lot of my shots.


----------



## tsiya

It's just about the end of the season but still a few flowers around here.


----------



## crimangel

A white rose with a nice natural yellow glow =)


----------



## KalaMarie




----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous photos. I'd so hoped to be able to catch our apricot at the right time, but most of its glorious yellow leaves fell last night and this morning with the high winds we're having.


----------



## Pugs

John, I would've loved to see it before it dropped its leaves as this pic doesn't grab me as much as your other images do.


----------



## johngpt

My heart wasn't in this one!


----------



## Pugs

Yeah... that does happen from time to time.  I was going to post this one earlier in the week and talked myself out of it as I felt that my heart wasn't in it and something about it just didn't sit right with me.


----------



## johngpt

Ah, but this is a grand one, subtle and delicate with creamy background tones.


----------



## Pugs

Thank you.  The background was why I wanted to post it.  The subject is why I rejected it.  Color, contrast, sharpness, etc..., are all wrong.  It just doesn't feel right.


----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


> Thank you.  The background was why I wanted to post it.  The subject is why I rejected it.  Color, contrast, sharpness, etc..., are all wrong.  It just doesn't feel right.


Then you might think about adding a texture to it. Over this past summer, with all the time off, I was able to look at many photographers' flickr sites. An appropriate texture in a layer set to Overlay mode and finessing the opacity might be just the ticket for an image like this.


----------



## Flems

This was a recent shot I got of my girlfriend during our trip to Niagara Falls. This one tree was covered in yellow leaves and despite littering the ground was still quite full. It was perfect for a photo shoot as you can see!


----------



## KalaMarie

Pugs said:


> Thank you. The background was why I wanted to post it. The subject is why I rejected it. Color, contrast, sharpness, etc..., are all wrong. It just doesn't feel right.


 
The background is gorgeous, but I think there is too much of a greenish cast to the flower itself. You want the yellow tones of the flower to "pop" and they don't in this shot.


----------



## johngpt

morning light and flowers by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## tork




----------



## johngpt

jeweled toffee by johngpt, on Flickr



This summer I began shooting more with the cellphone. Interesting effects from the various camera apps.


----------



## .:On The Rock:.

Haven't post here in a while:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

*YELLOW!*


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

candles in morning light by johngpt, on Flickr


----------

